

What Mahatma Gandhi Taught Me about Growth Hacking - yannpg
http://yanngirard.typepad.com/yanns_blog/2015/03/what-mahatma-gandhi-taught-me-about-growth-hacking.html

======
luxpir
Nice perspective. Won't summarise here, it'll be better for people to
read/skim themselves (30 seconds), but in general the concept holds true.

Does this mean we could save years of tougher work by doing things manually?
Is non-hacking going to become the next trend?

~~~
yannpg
I really believe so. I think it's essential to do a lot of manual work first.
To shake every potential customer's hand to be figure out a way to get to
product market fit. And only once we reached that product market fit and a
critical mass, might technology (and growth hacks) help us reach that next
level. Paul Graham wrote a brilliant article about this:
[http://paulgraham.com/ds.html](http://paulgraham.com/ds.html)

